# [H] Marienburg Landship [W] £££



## nelk (Jun 20, 2015)

Clearing out loads of stuff and found a landship still in its packet, dont think ill ever get round to using it so might aswell sell! 

please get in touch with offers/questions 

Thanks!


----------

